# Adding Windows 7 Pro PC to Domain



## skooterj112 (May 1, 2012)

Hello, I manage 1 domain on Server 2003 and have a 2nd domain on SBS 2011 Standard. I can add XP Pro machines to the 2nd domain without an issue and all shares are accessible. 

When I take the Windows 7 machines off the 1st domain to put them on the 2nd domain, I get the network credential window, but I receive the following error- "An attempt to resolve the DNS name of a DC in the domain being joined has failed. Please verify this client is configured to reach a DNS server that can resolve DNS names in the target domain."

I've tried manually adding the DNS entry to the host file on each PC, directing the IPv4 DNS settings to both the 1st domain DC and the 2nd domain DNS/DC, and adjusting the Local Security Policy network authentication settings. None of the solutions have worked.

Does anyone know of another fix?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thank you,

Jacob


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Did you remove it from first domain first?
When you do, manually setup ONLY second DC as DNS, don't bother with hosts.


----------



## skooterj112 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the response. 

Yes, I took it off the 1st domain, then tried with only the 2nd DC as DNS. That didn't work for me either. I've tried with different combinations of settings- hosts, DNS or DC, adding a DNS entry on the 1st domain.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you ping DC from that box, does it resolve local machine right with that DC as DNS?


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

new domain is entire new domain or mirrored or upgraded ?


----------



## skooterj112 (May 1, 2012)

ETech7, I can ping the DC by IP Address, but not hostname. If I add the entry on the Windows 7 PC's host file, then it works. 

Inform_farhan, it's a new domain, separate from the original domain. 

Thank you.


----------

